# Optimisation of a washing 2



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

Modeling\ experimental validation and parameter optimisation constitute the three vital
phases in the design of dynamic systems[ High cost of the design e}orts related to modeling
and experimental validation of dynamic systems can be justi_ed if the implementation of
an optimisation process leads to a cost reduction andr an increase in performance[
The type of mathematical model "static vs[ dynamic\ time variant vs[ time invariant\
continuous vs[ discrete etc[# and formulation of optimisation are the two factors that a}ect
the choice of an appropriate optimisation method[ To this end\ the merits of gradient and
search optimisation methods are discussed in various books


----------

